# Safe allergy medication to use while breastfeeding?



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

I am new here, so please forgive me if this question has already been asked. I am currently breastfeeding my 11 month-old, and my seasonal allergies are driving me crazy. I was able to survive last spring without taking any medication, but I was wondering if anyone know of a safe over-the-counter or prescription medication that I could use. I would also be open to a homeopathic remedy, if one exists. Just something to help a little! Thanks!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there I am bfing my 6mo and I have been taking zyrtec since I got pg and while bfing. My 4yo is also on zyrtec so they give it to children as well it dosnt stop the problems 100% but it sure helps.


----------



## zen-ozz (Jan 8, 2004)

I take stinging nettle. This is known to be helpful with sinus/allergy issues and is safe while BF. You do need to take it for a week or two to notice a difference.


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

stinging nettle and quercetin are great natural remedies while bf. Also, benadryl is safe, I usually take one pill at bedtime if the allergies are really bothering me and it usually helps for the next 24 hours.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

I never take any of the -dryls or other anti-histamine stuff.

Every allergy season, I drink loads (about a pint every 1 hour to 2 hours during daylight when it seems to be at its worst) of nettle, red clover, & oat tops (or straw) tea.

These are all wonderful things to take while you are breastfeeding. Nettle and red clover increase milk production and are great sources of minerals like iron, calcium, and manganese. Oat tops or straw has loads of calcium.

Start NOW, before they get bad. You'll feel great!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zen-ozz*
I take stinging nettle. This is known to be helpful with sinus/allergy issues and is safe while BF. You do need to take it for a week or two to notice a difference.

how do you take the stinging nettle? Is it tea, tiniture, or a pill?


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

Last fall i got into something bad that acted my allgeries up so i took some allegra dd spend the evening projectil vomiting so this spring i tried clariden and she did the same, so i finally resorted to benadral and it works well for her but it makes me like a walking zomby... i think i'm going to go to the dr this week and see about a nazle spray...


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial*
how do you take the stinging nettle? Is it tea, tiniture, or a pill?


Herbs can be in any of those forms. Nettle is an herb that stings when fresh (so if you are gathering this for yourself, wear gloves and long sleeves) but loses all its stinging capacity when dried. So, you can use the dried leaves to make a "tea" (properly an infusion, as "tea" is an infusion of tea leaves







).

An infusion is my favorite form of taking nettles: It tastes pretty good, quenches my thirst, and is very absorbable this way. One's body can assimilate it easily. This is a great method for plants who's medicinal properties are mostly water soluble.

A tincture is the liquid left over from the soaking of leaves (or root or seeds or fruit of a plant) in either alcohol or vegetable glycerine. Some plants have medicinal properties that are only really soluble in alcohol. For instance, in my experience, goldenseal is best taken in a tincture. I can't stand the taste of it in a tea and its medicinal properties are more soluble in alcohol. So, I take it in a alcohol tincture. Glycerine tinctures are usually not as strong and they don't last as long on one's shelf as an alcohol tincture. The amount of alcohol is very small, by the way. One take these things in dosages of drops, not ounces.

I _never_ take herbs in pills. Pills have been heat-treated and "glued" with various gums, etc. to form them. The ground up herb is in there, but I think that one's body doesn't get the most medicinal properties that way. The digestive tract has to break down all the woody parts of an herb -- the fiber -- before it can use the medicinal parts. This last part is also why I don't take herbs in capsules. Capsules aren't heat-treated; but, they are just the herb so I'd have to work harder to digest it.

Another reason I'd take the nettles, red clover, and oats in an infusion ("tea") is because I'll need the liquid. I'll need the fluids for the nursing and to allow my kidneys to excrete all the stuff that is in my body that is making me itchy and sneezy. Also, the more hydrated one is, the better the mucilaginous (soothing) effect on the mucus membranes.

Don't dry out!!


----------

